
A Soviet Pilot’s Defection to Japan Benefitted MiG – Russia Beyond - vinnyglennon
https://www.rbth.com/blogs/continental_drift/2016/09/27/how-a-soviet-pilots-defection-to-japan-benefitted-mig_633575
======
gumby
A geopolitical example for why keeping your startup in stealth generally hurts
more than it helps.

